# Ableger von Wildem Wein aber wie???



## sprinter616 (15. Juli 2009)

Hallo!!!
Ich möchte von meinem Wilden __ Wein Ableger für eine Bekannte schneiden!!!

Weiß jemand von Euch wie das funktioniert???

Bitte um schnelle Antwort und danke Euch im vorraus!!!

Mfg Tom


----------



## Eugen (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ableger von Wildem  Wein aber wie???*

Hi Tom
ich hab vor Jahren luftbewurzelte Triebe abgeschnitten und einfach in feuchte Erde gesteckt.
Von 10 Ablegern sind 7 Stück angewurzelt.


----------



## Christine (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ableger von Wildem  Wein aber wie???*

Hi Tom,

ich hab die abgeschnittenen Triebe einfach in Wasser gestellt. Dann kann man kontrollieren, ob sich Wurzeln bilden. Inzwischen haben wir noch einen anderen Wein, der säat sich aus wie nix Gutes. Von dem kann ich Dir gerne ein paar Ableger schicken


----------



## sprinter616 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ableger von Wildem  Wein aber wie???*

Hallo!!!

Erstmal vielen dank für die schnelle Hilfe!!!

Wie bist du mit den Trieben dann witer verfahren???

Mfg Tom


----------



## Christine (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ableger von Wildem  Wein aber wie???*



sprinter616 schrieb:


> Wie bist du mit den Trieben dann witer verfahren???



Meinst Du mich

Als die Wurzeln lang genug waren, hab ich die Dinger einfach eingepflanzt. Am Anfang das Gießen nicht vergessen!


----------



## sprinter616 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ableger von Wildem  Wein aber wie???*

Hallo!!!

Das wäre schön wenn du mir ein paar Ableger von deiner Sorte schicken könntest!!!

Wie wollen wir das mit der Bezahlung machen???

Mfg Tom


----------



## Christine (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ableger von Wildem  Wein aber wie???*

Hallo Tom,

hast eine PN!


----------



## Aristocat (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ableger von Wildem  Wein aber wie???*

Hallo Christine!
Wie lange haben Deine Triebe gebraucht um Wurzeln zu ziehen?
Ich habe von meiner Tante Triebe von ihrem Wein bekommen, die jetzt seit Donnerstag in meinem Regefass stehen.
Danke schon immer!


----------



## Christine (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ableger von Wildem  Wein aber wie???*

Tja, wenn ich das noch wüßte. 

Aber ich denke, spätestens nach zwei Wochen sollte was zu sehen sein. Pass auf, dass Du keine grünen Blätter im Wasser hängen hast, sonst gammelts...


----------



## Aristocat (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ableger von Wildem  Wein aber wie???*

Danke schön!
Dann geh ich gleich mal "angeln".


----------

